# Such a rush!!!



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

The El Bee stocking on the Yahoo group really got my blood pumping! My hands are still shaking! I have no money to spend but these are El Bees and after the week I have been though I figure I deserve them. This is the best I have felt in DAYS.

So now to wait and see if my email was fast enough!


----------



## ldaughrity (Apr 15, 2004)

me too!


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I know I wasn't really prepared because I thought it would be just diapers - which I don't need. I sent an e-mail about the woolly bully, but I'm sure I was too slow.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

LOL... me too! I feel like I am high or something. I think that was even more exciting than HC!

Waiting to see if I got anything either... how long do you have to wait normally?


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Good luck ladies! I showed supreme self-control and didn't try for any of them this time. I have spent way to much money on dipes in the last couple of weeks. I agree, these kinds of stockings can be such a rush!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
How wrong is this? I only wanted all-velour so I only sent email about #12. I'm sure I was too slow so this lamenting is worthless. But, I realized after the fact that the stitching is orange. I am not a huge orange fan. Could I learn to like orange on an elbee if I got it? LOL

Holli

If you got I will take it. I heart orange!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm hoping I wasn't too slow. I had everything set and Holden woke up so I ran to get him and then sent the email ... so I'm sure I missed it! I'm just hoping that maybe lots of people were actually reading the descriptions, I only read the sizes!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I hope I get one. I've been having the worst time getting to my hotmail account so I used my new backup account outlook. I hope it's just as fast or faster







I'm still shaking! LOL


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

So what numbers did everyone else go for? I tried for #13, but I doubt that I was fast enough.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Holli, I asked for 12 too - I bet you were faster!!! Yesterday was an awful day - in fact I'm still in a funk - I know any of these would cheer me up!!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I tried for the same one as you Holli.Now I am not holding out much hope. I wish I had gone for a hemp one.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

What time did you send for 13, I tried for 13, 14 and 22. What time did you all send the email to see who got it! Maybe we can figure it out ourselves.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I tried for 12 too but not for me, LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Good luck girls! I have to say that I LOVE how Laura gives everyone that gets one just one. I think that is so darn fair. YK? It lets everybody have a little love.


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

I tried for #3, then regretted that I hadn't asked for 12. Not like I would have gotten either . . .


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I asked for the first qualities... and then I sent another email asking for #12 in case I didn't get any of the firsts.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Are they still not gone, she said shed send an email when they were gone, no email. No way possible they arent all gone yet right?

I was hoping for a small, but I tried for 2 Mediums & a doubler hoping I got at least one!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

LOL I sent my reply so fast I didn't even see the doublers!!!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I tried for the larges.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I didnt see the group post up until 2:02(my time) and I sent the email at 2:02(my time) LOL


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I tried for #23


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I also sent at 12:02pm my time!


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
hahaha! #12 wins the Miss Popularity contest!

Holli

Yep, velour is queen.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
Good luck girls! I have to say that I LOVE how Laura gives everyone that gets one just one. I think that is so darn fair. YK? It lets everybody have a little love.










i didn't know that...never did this before! so, if you asked for more than one, and you were 1st, how would that work...would she ask you what your 1st choice was? i just listed them in order of her numbering system, not my preferences.

but hey, probably didn't get any! then again, SOMEONE had to and we all think we were too slow


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I sent my email at 3:01 my time and it arrived at 3:01 :LOL I didn't go for 12 though!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

So if we asked for two we will only get one?

That's ok, seeing as I've never felt the Elbee love.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I sent @ 12:00 my time - I'm sure it will go down to the seconds, not minutes....


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
So if we asked for two we will only get one?

That's ok, seeing as I've never felt the Elbee love.


Yup! Fair, huh?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

All gone - someone should hear something soon!!!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I think it was 3:00 for me


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

no elbee







yet here either!

i imagine she'll just look at which emails got to her 1st...right?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

ive noticed my clock is always wrong and it is what tells my email what time it is, so who knows, LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ack, now to wait to see who got them. All gone!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

anyone else try for the same number? Braedon cant wear Med Long so now I have less of a chance of getting one as there were very little Meds.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

did anyone get an email telling them they got anything? she sent the "thanks - all gone" email...now what?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I wish she would just post to the group with all of the names who got them. That way we wouldn't be waiting like crazy! LOL I'm need to go to my moms, but I can't check my email there.

Cloth dipers are sooooo COOL!


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I got #5!







YAY!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I got # 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is my first El Bee!


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure I was too late.......but in my email I did say I would take anythign that was leftover - between my girls, I'm sure any med or lrg would fit. Stupid meeting at the exact time she posted....


----------



## Ave'sFaves (Aug 25, 2004)

I tried for #13 (med, all hemp) but my time was 2:02...so probably too late. But just as well, as the medium will probably be too big for DD!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Yay! I got 13!!!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Boohooo...no email yet prolly mean NO El Bee, which is fine, I just gotta know! LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I had to get my daughter off of the bus







I hate when WAHMs do stockings around the time school gets out, I never get anything that way.
Congrats to everyone who got one!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

No El Bee for me than. Maybe a doubler, LMAO!


----------



## Ave'sFaves (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Yay! I got 13!!!!

Congrats!!
Well that answers my question :LOL
Thanks for saving me the $30 I didn't have :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I got #6 - who got 12??? At least I still got orange


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

yep, no email for me either.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)




----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

sigh....







I think I am screwed with the overseas timing and how long it takes for email sometimes to get back and forth. Italy is not known for its uber fast email servers!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

If anyone has remorse, PM me!


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

really - me too! I'd love to try one of these!!


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Congrats to those who got one! I still have plenty of time to share in the Elbee love since my guy is only 4 weeks old. Remember me when your little ones are potty learning!


----------



## ldaughrity (Apr 15, 2004)

I win fastest finger today!!! I got #1









Yippee for me. I try everytime and I finally got one...yay for elbees! I can't wait for that one! I've got some fluff coming... I've got some fluff coming. Yippeeeeeeee









Sorry, I forgot to share a moment for those who don't get anything. I know how you feel and I am sorry...









okay moment over...

I got some fluff comin... I got some fluff comin! :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Nevermind I got 15. SW MD $30 (first quality)
-burley terry/velour inner, orange stitching!!!! WAHOO!!!!


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I got my first Elbee too! I'm getting #2, plus doublers #19 & #20. Sure hope the medium long fits DD....I've got an Elbee number somewhere out there on the horizon, so this was my big chance to experience the Elbee


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

If anyone has buyers remorse then PM me! I've never tried an El Bee and would love to!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Anyone get 14 or doubler 22.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

dont be shy to update us if you got one


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Nevermind I got 15. SW MD $30 (first quality)
-burley terry/velour inner, orange stitching!!!! WAHOO!!!!

Good for you -- that was the other one I was going for.

Laura is just so sweet, I love emailing with her! She really made my day today and El Bees really are like therapy for me, especially right now.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

do you get an email if you didnt get one?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Booohooo...No Email so Im sure I got nothing.







I woulda even taken just the doubler, LOL, I have like a few El Bees with NO doubler, that I could use it for. Oh well. Next time. I have 2 smalls on the way.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Good for you -- that was the other one I was going for.

Laura is just so sweet, I love emailing with her! She really made my day today and El Bees really are like therapy for me, especially right now.











I'm so glad you got one!!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Well! Off to eat left over pizza. Im HUNGRY!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ack! I eat my words! I got the orange velour! I admit it! I'm excited!









Holli

glad you edited, thats the one I was going for, so I got my answer


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

i got the "ugly" one! she stressed that it really is ugly...now i almost can't WAIT to see it...and post pics







well, it is my 1st/only elbee...if it fits, it wins!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Jenny - :LOL Your too funny. I'm sure it's not *that* ugly









I tried for the wooly bully but I'm sure I was too late. She had sent out that thing saying there would be no smalls so I wasn't even going to bother looking - then just for curiosity sake I checked it out and saw that, I think it was like 3:06 though so oh well.

I think my regular number is going to be coming up soon anyways (well within the next couple months!) so I can try to be patient.

Kitty


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is she still accepting orders now?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squintz22*
Is she still accepting orders now?

No she closed for orders in the spring but is supposed to be adding hyena cart soon so she can stock a bit more regularly (sort of like today but easier than dealing with the yahoo group list and emails.).


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

seriously, here's what she said:

PS. This IS the ugliest diaper so to thank you for giving it a home!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

How is it supposed to be ugly?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ack! I eat my words! I got the orange velour! I admit it! I'm excited!









Holli

Yeah!! If you still have orange issues when you get it - you know where I am


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

although you're right, how bad can an elbee be? like i told her, just happy to get any!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
How is it supposed to be ugly?

her description:

-one of my seamstresses first attempts to do the scallop
stitching on her machine. Stitch is very ugly looking! This is a
good diaper to try if you're wanting something functional or if you
want to see what the el bee fit is like! : )


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ack! I eat my words! I got the orange velour! I admit it! I'm excited!









Holli

also I have a slot that just got called, you could always let me have it and get you something in my slot, hehehe


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

So...I decided to make cookies with my daughter and totally forgot about the elbee stocking!! Darn....but I can get over it for 2 reasons: 1) usually front snap don't work for us, but I was wanting to try one to see if they maybe fit differently 2) I finally scored a my very first Kiwi Pie off of the TP today!!







So, I'm doing a happy dance for that!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I got #14 (SW MD $30 (first quality)-sherpa outer/velour inner, green stitching)!!!!!







(by the way, what does the SW stand for?)

I can't believe that I am finally going to get to see what the Elbee fuss is all about. What a great fluffy week! First I get my first KP with the Hyena Cart and now an Elbee. I am so on the wagon from now on! I can't afford any more fluff but I have always said I would jump off the wagon for those two things - who would have guessed they would both come up in the same week?


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm *pretty sure* SW means side-wall.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
I got #14 (SW MD $30 (first quality)-sherpa outer/velour inner, green stitching)!!!!!







(by the way, what does the SW stand for?)

I can't believe that I am finally going to get to see what the Elbee fuss is all about. What a great fluffy week! First I get my first KP with the Hyena Cart and now an Elbee. I am so on the wagon from now on! I can't afford any more fluff but I have always said I would jump off the wagon for those two things - who would have guessed they would both come up in the same week?

It means it has sidewalls - the leg gussets. Some people dont like them but I LOVE them!


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Ugh! I got stuck bringing little sis to school again and I missed it!
I swear my parents are never allowed to leave town again, I've missed three things this week.
Anybody with remorse can let me know


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
It means it has sidewalls - the leg gussets. Some people dont like them but I LOVE them!









I didn't even pay attention to that!! I love sidewalls - not too keen on regular, guess I'll have to see when it comes because mine does not have sidewalls


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I hope I like sidewalls









Morgan - i just saw your sig and I am so sorry. I just wanted to send you a big hug but I can't find the darn hug smiley.


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

I got #11 - a reg med long mystery diaper! I wonder what fabrics/stitching it is made of?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
I hope I like sidewalls









Morgan - i just saw your sig and I am so sorry. I just wanted to send you a big hug but I can't find the darn hug smiley.

Thanks - that is very sweet of you.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Oh Morgan, I had NO idea. I am so sad for you. You were so thrilled. Im so sorry, Momma! I really am!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Oh Morgan, I had NO idea. I am so sad for you. You were so thrilled. Im so sorry, Momma! I really am!









Thanks - it has been really hard. I am sort of holding it together today for the first time.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

i tried for the wooly bully. no dice. congrats to everyone who got stuff.







it was fun trying.









and morgan







i'm so sorry mama.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Okay, can I just whine?!?! How is it that my profile was set for special notices?!?! I did not get the email!









MM still in the elbee free zone


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Nothing here , not even a doubler.

Sorry Morgan


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I got #16







:

I got nothing at the last seconds stocking so I am so excited


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I ALWAYS miss these







. Last time it was because of Josh's bad allergic reaction and this time it was because our backyard is a LAKE! We had to go and rent pumps to get suction the water out of the yard and the kitchen







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
I ALWAYS miss these
 






. Last time it was because of Josh's bad allergic reaction and this time it was because our backyard is a LAKE! We had to go and rent pumps to get suction the water out of the yard and the kitchen







:









I was just thinking last night how I haven't seen you around much.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
I ALWAYS miss these







. Last time it was because of Josh's bad allergic reaction and this time it was because our backyard is a LAKE! We had to go and rent pumps to get suction the water out of the yard and the kitchen







:

what size are you looking for?


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
what size are you looking for?

The same size as everyone else is, a medium. I read through the thread pretty quickly, did you get one for yourself SEEPAE?

Thanks Jaime, I needed the hug. At least the lake is almost gone, until tonight's rains. DH was calling it Lake Trapp :LOL.

I've been in class a lot of the week because I'm going back to work next Thursday and I had A LOT of certification training to catch up on.

BTW congrats to the mamas who scored and and for the Elbee virgins, welcome to the Elbee


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

yup Joannect me too.Except it is our entire road.We live at the base of a hill that was burned in the wildfires last year so when it rains we got mudslides.I've been out all day with sandbags and the county trying to save our homes.

If anyone has a small they don't need


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
The same size as everyone else is, a medium. I read through the thread pretty quickly, did you get one for yourself SEEPAE?

No I didnt get one, I only tried for 1 but I didnt really need it, my number got called last night so it was more of an impulse thing, LOL









There is a medium for sell on the "new" TP though http://clothdiaperswap.proboards36.c...num=1098091524


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Has anyone gotten an invoice yet?

Do we pay in Canadian dollars or American?


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Hmm.. I got nothing, I guess







You guys must be insanely fast! I was on a T1 connection and my email to Laura is timestamped 2:01:49 ( Central time)

That is just CRAZY!


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
seriously, here's what she said:

PS. This IS the ugliest diaper so to thank you for giving it a home!

:LOL too funny. I can't wait until you post pictures!!! Aviva in an ugly dipe - no way.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
I got # 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is my first El Bee!

I asked for #7 so I guess I didn't get anything.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ave'sFaves*
I tried for #13 (med, all hemp) but my time was 2:02...so probably too late. But just as well, as the medium will probably be too big for DD!!

I asked for number 13 too, still no dice.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Yay! I got 13!!!!

Oh, you got my #13............(just called you a bad word).


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Just curious: Is El Bee an MDC mamma?


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Has anyone gotten their invoice yet?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Not yet .....


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I was just coming here to see if anyone has gotten an invoice yet







None here yet.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I havent gotten my invoice yet either.


----------

